

Robot hand beats you at rock, paper, scissors 100% of the time - ca98am79
http://www.kurzweilai.net/robot-hand-beats-you-at-rock-paper-scissors-100-of-the-time

======
aeurielesn
previous (not even a day old) discussion:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4163714>

------
nodata
By cheating.

